# Take the offer?



## tomeye (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi all,
I have been reading the forum thoroughly so I will also add the offer I got myself.
We are 4, 2 parents 2 kids (5yrs and 3yrs old) 

25.000 per month base
135.000 house allowance per year
30.000 car allowance per year
35.000 per kid education
All amounts are in AED.

Is this considered a good offer? I would like to get a villa, wondering if I can save some money and are the money for education enough for some decent school?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Where is this job offer for?


----------



## tomeye (Feb 3, 2012)

Jynxgirl said:


> Where is this job offer for?


IT Company located in Abu Dhabi, I am considering to rent in Al Reef or something similar. What I also care is cost of living.


----------



## amaksoud (Jan 3, 2012)

AFAIK, the offer is good.

You just need to make sure about rent in the area you asked about, I suggest you try dubizzle dot com for rents.

Money for children education is good depending on the school of your choice.

It will vary from 20's to 30's and may be more for some schools.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You will be ok, but if living as a westerner, probly wont save much. 

More western based schools are going to run you all of the 35k each, and every year, goes up 2 to 3k. If you go to a more international school, then will be a bit cheaper. There is a site for school for dubai, that will come up with the costs of the schools starts in in kg1 to whatever that school offers. They also have the websites then for you to have a look at. 

125k may be enough for al reef but would think would be a little low and you might have to top it off. Keep in mind all the extra fees that you will incur on top of the 125k. If a villa with a yard, you are looking at 2k to 3k a month extra, plus the 5% fee for the real estate person, and not sure if they have a 5% housing 'fee' (is a tax dubai has) in abu dhabi. Have a look on dubizzle to see what you can find. 

Car allowance is fine for a small car on lease, or a small suv purchasing. Keep in min to purchase a vehicle now in the uae on financing, you need 20% down. Living in al reef, you will probly need a second vehicle so your children can be taken to school and to their activities. Taxis are not easy to come by out there. So keep that in mind. 

Is an ok offer, but isnt a great offer.


----------



## tomeye (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks for your replies, I am considering to NOT accept the offer because I thought that moving out of your country should be paid well providing you motivation.


----------

